# Acorn GPU Accelerators



## MrGenius (Aug 1, 2018)

I came across this on YT today. Seems like an interesting concept at least. Figured I'd drop it on you guys to get your take on it.









http://squirrelsresearch.com


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 1, 2018)

FPGA mining is nothing new.  It's actually very very old tech.  They just made it in an interesting form factor.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Sort of like Acronix PCI E accelerators

https://www.achronix.com/product/boards/

https://www.achronix.com/product/speedcore/

https://www.achronix.com/product/speedster22i/


----------



## verycharbroiled (Aug 28, 2018)

I've ordered a few, I'll let you know how they run. Gonna run em in various combinations, with 1080tis, 1070tis, 470s. Got two 215+ and a 101 coming. Think I have the model numbers correct I'm on mobile out of state atm, so sorry if they're wrong.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Nov 26, 2018)

Gpu hoarder has an alpha version of a standalone 215+ miner out. Just a quick and dirty unofficial miner but it runs.

This is not the official squirrel miner, just a concept to test the hardware.

Running both my 215+ on it.

It has begun..


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 26, 2018)

verycharbroiled said:


> It has begun..



Honestly, good riddance GPU mining...  not that this'll help anything besides freeing up GPUs, but at least that's something.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Nov 28, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Honestly, good riddance GPU mining...  not that this'll help anything besides freeing up GPUs, but at least that's something.



Well, the acorns are mainly gpu accelerators so not much of a gpu reduction there. Although some acorns can run standalone. May be a tossup as to how they are used.

The big fpgas like the bcu1525 I have on order, now those guys will put the hurt on gpu mining.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 28, 2018)

verycharbroiled said:


> The big fpgas



I have my doubts those will do anything to the mining scene due to acquisition cost.  They didn't with bitcoin at any rate, when they had their chance there.

Good luck though!


----------



## verycharbroiled (Nov 30, 2018)

The scene was different then, fpgas were a stopgap measure till asics came along, and it was mostly btc mining.

Now it's algos vs asics, an asic for any particular algo takes time to develop, whereas an fpga can be reprogrammed for it in days. And some coins are dedicated to changing algos at a rate faster than asics can be deployed. At least that's the theory.

GPUs are like that too but much slower and power hungry. Fpgas are the gpu replacements for mining coins with unique and changing algorithms.


----------

